# Republicans accuse HHS of gutting welfare reform with quiet policy change



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_AP FILE_
When President Clinton signed the bipartisan-crafted Temporary Assistance for Needy Families program into law nearly 16 years ago, its work requirement was hailed as an 'end to welfare as we know it' - now Republicans charge President Obama's under-the-radar effort to end the work requirement is a 'blatant violation of the law.'


*Government Under Fire for 'Novela' Ad Campaign Promoting Food Stamp Enrollment*


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Is there any doubt now that Obama wants to destroy this great country? I remember debating with a good friend (who voted for Obama) back in 2008 about Obama (because all of the signs of him being a radical socialist were there). Things actually got heated and we didn't talk for a while. He just took the bait (hope and change BS) like so many others. It's disturbing how so many Americans (like my friend) voted for this guy when Obama's background was already out there 4 years ago. My friend always made comments like "he's surrounding himself with good people" and "he'll bring the country together, bring the parties together". My friend is a CPA (accountant) and has his MBA, not exactly a dumby. I just don't get how someone like him (and many others) fell for the scam (Obama).......*


----------

